# Best setup?



## gygax (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's the challenge.

I'm looking to make a basic audio setup for my new Panasonic Plasma 50X24 in my basement. I have an older stereo hooked up next to the TV with speakers wired throughout the room. Being a very basic HDTV, the Panasonic only has a Digital Optical Output for audio, while the stereo has the twin RCA inputs for the Auxiliary function. 

Initially, I've simply connected my cable box's RCA's to the stereo and everything is fine. But I also have an XBox connected to the TV that I would love to have going through the stereo. Since its just the cable box hooked up, it's not possible yet.

Can I simply hook the TV's digital audio output to a Toslink to RCA converter and then into the stereo? Would that work?

If not that, what are my other options?

Its not my primary TV, so I'm not looking to go extravagant. Thanks ahead of time for any advice. Its really appreciated!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

In a word: YES. 

One of THESE should do the job. All sources coming from the TV will be converted to analog stereo that your receiver can use. Note 1: this one will not handle digital surround so if your sources are HD with a DD5.1 sound track get one that will do that. Note 2: Make sure you get one that does digital in to analog out. (Some are made to do optical to rca - all in the digital arena.)


----------



## gygax (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks so much for the response.

The point about making sure it goes digital to analog is exactly what I wasn't sure about. I had looked at other adapters but they never mentioned that issue. 

No worries as I'm not sending anything out via DD5.1.

Thanks again for the help. I really appreciate itray:


----------

